# Kahr TP9 9mm thoughts?



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been looking for a while for a lightweight 9mm that is not on a compact frame, and this TP9 might be perfect.
My wife and I fell in love with this firearm because of the light frame.
Its only 20 ounces including the empty magazine, with the 4 inch barrel. Even though it only holds 8 + 1 , it just feels right.
Lightweight with great balance and a really nice feeling polymer grip. Kahr is American made and seems to be very well machined.
They are a bit pricy but might be worth the extra bucks for a good fit. We already have carry guns. This would be more for fun shooting at the range, and home protection.

I own smiths and a barretta so kahr
is a bit out of my comfort zone here. Anyone familiar with the TP9? 
----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

So no one has any info or ownership of the Kahr TP9? Found a couple youtube videos reviewing it, but was hoping to get some real world opinions before I buy one. :anim_lol:
----
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just not a big Khar fan. I asked my LGS owner what he thought about them and he said he wishes he could get rid of them b/c they don't sell very well, and just aren't made very well. Said the Springfield XD series is a much better made gun. I've known him for more than 30 years, and he has been in the gun business for all that time. I trust him.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've owned eleven Kahrs and still own five. One of the is the T9, which is the all steel version of what you are considering. Kahrs are somewhat of an anomaly. They have had a checkered history. If you get one that is good to go, that's great. But they have had some problems over the years, mostly with their early polymer versions.

Because of their very tight tolerances, they can be particular to some ammunition. The ones I have are keepers and on infrequent occasions, I do carry a few of them (not at the same time). Since you said you are mainly interested in range work, with a second pass at home defense, open your horizon and checkout some more of the market before you take this plunge.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok guys, good information and thanks! I already own other semi-autos and revolvers. 
Came across the Kahr TP9 9mm at a gun show recently. Seemed nice but I just wanted some input. I will definitely keep looking at other makes/models before the wife and I make another semi-auto investment.
Thanks again.

----
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And please keep us informed of your progress and let us know what you finally get.


----------

